# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دامپزشکی یا رادیولوژی

## lala90

سلام دوستان از بین رشته های دامپزشکی دکترای حرفه ای و رادیولوژی،علوم ازمایشگاهی و فیزیوتراپی کدام بهتره ممنون میشم جواب بدین

----------


## محمدرضا 95

رادیولوژی + فیزیو تراپی + علوم آزمایشگاهی + دامپزشکی 


ولی باز هم به علاقه خودت بستگی داره

----------


## kchat

نه اصلا 
دانپزشکی فقط شرط علاقه اس و تمام
اما بین بقیه فیزوتراپی علوم ازمایشگاه پرتو و ......
من از چندین مشاور پرسیدم

----------


## lala90

با تشکر منم فکر کنم دامپزشکی بهتر باشه چون مستقیم دکتراست و تخصص رو میتونیم در رشته های علوم پایه بگیریم ولی بقیه رو باید ارشد بگیریم دکترای بگیریم و بعد تخصص نظرتون چیه؟

----------

